# تصميم صورة جامع الملك عبدلله



## ابو بحـر (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا الكل يعرف جامع الملك عبدلله موجود بعمان 
الحمد لله لقد انتهيت من التصميم و سأحفر التصميم و اللوحة ستعرض بمعرض سيما الصناعي بدمشق هذا الشهر بعد كم يوم يعني 26/27/28/29 من هذا الشهر 
و ايضا الحمد لله رب العالمين فهو من انار عقلي و صبرني وقت طويل خلف الشاشة لأنجز هذا العمل فكنت دائما اشعر انني لست وحيدا و انا انجز هذا العمل و انا اعتبره من اميز اعمالي و انا كنت وعدت بهذا التصميم و اكرر بفضل الله استطعت ان اوفي بوعدي امام كل اخواني الذين يتابعون اعمالي و ايضا امام كا امتنا العربية بشكل عام و الإسلامية بشكل خاص تحياتي لكم 
تذكروا دائما 
ابو بحر لما يوعد يوفي 
ابو بحر لا يكذب 
ابو بحر لا يخاف 
ابو بحر لا يهاب الموت 
ابو بحر صادق 
ابو بحر مبدع 
ابو بحر لا يحب الجبناء
ابو بحر معكم

اترككم مع الصور 






&




​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 مايو 2010)

الله ينور عليك ياباشا
ويهديك لكل خير
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> الله ينور عليك ياباشا
> ويهديك لكل خير
> تسلم الأيادي


تسلم يا غالي اسعدني مرورك


----------



## khaled farag (24 مايو 2010)

تسلم إيدك أخى ابو بحر
ولكن لى ملاحظة أرجو ان تتقبلها بصدر رحب 
التصميم ممتاز ولكنة مسطح بعض الشىء بمعنى أنة يجب ان لا تقع فى خطأ صغير و هو أن لا يكون لتصميمك عمق مناسب خصوصاً بعد الحفر ستكتشف أن التصميم مسطح ... إجعل تصاميمك قوية بارزة و فى النهاية بالتوفيق و إلى الأمام


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي خالد و كلامك مية المية درجة النفور ليست مرتفعة تماما كما قلت فأنا عندي سماكة الخشبة 2 سم و هذا التصميم ارتفاعع حوالي 1.5 هذا ليس قالب هو لوحة فنية و انا سأعيد البناء بغير هذه الطريقة 
فبهذا التصميم صنعت مجموعة ريليفات و من ثم عند لصقها تحكمت بإرتفاعها بعد المعرض سأعيد التصميم ليكون قالب اسعدني مرورك انت اخ غالي و اتمنى ان ارى منك تعليق على اعمالي دائما هناك عدة اشياء انا تعلمتها منك وفقك الله 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ksaid (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تقبل مروري
************
تذكروا دائما 
ابو بحر لما يوعد يوفي 
ابو بحر لا يكذب 
ابو بحر لا يخاف 
ابو بحر لا يهاب الموت 
ابو بحر صادق 
ابو بحر مبدع 
ابو بحر لا يحب الجبناء
ابو بحر معكم
**اين مشروع خارطة فلسطين**


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ksaid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تقبل مروري
> ************
> تذكروا دائما
> ...


كيف حالك يا غالي منذ فترة طويلة لم اراك بالمنتدى انا احترمك جدا فأنت من لفت انتباهي الى خطأ كنت انا مرتكبه بتصميم الخريطة صديقي انا مشغول بالمعرض مدة خمسة ايام ابتداء من الغد و بعدها ستجد الخريطة موجودة بالمنتدى و ليس صورة فقط بل التصميم هو مجاني لينحفر و ينتشر و يعلم الناس ان فلسطين واحدة و لن تتغير خارطتها 
تحياتي لك تابع مواضيعي الأيامات القادمة ستجد ما يسرك و بعدها انت ستعرف إذا كانت الكلمات مجرد كلام ام فعل 
و السلام خير ختام


----------

